# Diagnostic laparoscopy, left salpingectomy, right ovarian cystectomy



## pamsridharan (Jun 27, 2012)

Please let me know if I am coding correctly..

The patient had  laparoscopic removal of left ectopic pregnancy
Laparoscopic left salpingectomy 
Laparoscopic right ovarian cystectomy

59151 
58662

Thanks much


----------



## roeslerje (Jun 28, 2012)

I believe it would be just 59151.


----------



## pamsridharan (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks.  Will this include cystectomy?


----------

